# Analogausgang Programieren ?



## horstiborstiworsti (27 Juli 2011)

Hallo ich habe schon im Forum viel gelesen, jedoch nicht rausbekommen wie ich den FC 106 Baustein richtig einbinde.
ich möchte direkt ein kleinen Motor damit steuern der 10V und 5mA hat.
meine 300-Station besteht aus:
CPU314-2 DP
SM321 Di 16*DC24V
SM 322 AO 2*12BIT

bin mir sicher das es mit der Anlage geht jedoch wie ??


----------



## Tigerente1974 (27 Juli 2011)

Ich unterstelle jetzt mal, dass Du schon konkreter fragen kannst, wenn Du wirklich schon "viel" gelesen hast. Auch die Siemens-Hilfe zum FC106 gibt schon einige Informationen.


----------



## o.s.t. (27 Juli 2011)

wenn du ohne FC106 leben kannst, dann schreibe doch einfach den gewünschten Wert zwischen 0 und 27648 (dez.) auf den betreffenden Ausgang - entspricht 0-10Volt. kleiner Multiplikator nach Bedarf von deiner Sollwertvorgabe und schon hast du deinen "eigenen FC106 light" 

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## peter(R) (30 Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es mal hier zu schauen 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19311

ist zwar für den FC 105 geschrieben, gilt aber prinzipiell genauso für den FC106 oder aber die magische Taste F1 benutzen.

peter(R)


----------



## SoftMachine (14 August 2011)

Hi !

und hier der FAQ-Beitrag dazu:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19311

das ausgeben des Wertes findest du im Absatz "Schreiben"...

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (14 August 2011)

Ups,

habe es gerade entdeckt:

horstiborstiworsti:  Letzte Aktivität: 28.07.2011 11:02 ...

Na, dann wirst du ja schon Antworten und Lösungen gefunden haben...

Gruss


----------

